# Exotic pet laws



## Nìmwey

I'm thinking of moving to Portugal or Italy, and am wondering about the exotic pet laws, meaning, what animals you can and can't keep, and what the restrictions and requirements are.

In Sweden for example, you can keep elephants and highly venomous snakes... but not foxes or ocelots. In some countries you can keep highly dangerous predators like tigers with no restrictions (that's crazy!), and in some places, you can't even keep ferrets.

So, what's it like in Portugal (and Italy, since I don't feel like starting the same thread in two forums so I'll just ask here)?

I know my dog (Ca de Bou) is legal and my cat is fine, I don't have any exotic animals now, but I want to know for the future.

And what about wolfdogs, does anyone know that? (The most common regulation seems to be - 5 generations on since the last wild animal, in this case wolf, the animal counts as a fully domestic dog and is legal to keep.)


----------



## Nìmwey

No one? Then, does anyone know where I can look?


----------



## canoeman

One of the easiest ways is to contact a Vet in Portugal, regulations probably comes under this ministry 
Ministry of Agriculture, Sea, Environment and Spatial Planning :: Ministries :: Governo de Portugal
or try EU search as most laws comply or are working to comply to EU regulations


----------

